# Chicago Gameday 28 is Feb 26th: PLAYERS SIGN UP NOW!



## buzz (Feb 8, 2011)

[h1]Chicago Gameday 28 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]

[size=+1]*Gameday 28 is February 26th.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 28 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 28. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Supernatural RPG*, "Feat of Clay", Ninjacat, Table D
2. *FATE*, "The Four Towers, Part 1: An Fearas Meilt", ekb, Table B
3. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Danger Patrol*, Nev the Deranged, Table C (private room)
4. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Star Wars Saga Ed.*, "All Good Things...", sw3333, Table E
5. *Pathfinder*, "The Pallid Plague", William Ronald, Table F
6. [highlight]CANCELED[/HIGHLIGHT] *D&D 4e*, "This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things", Trevalon Moonleirion
7. *D&D 3.5*, "The Taking of Giant's Reach!", Mark, Table A​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *The Dresden Files RPG*, "Neutral Grounds", buzz, Table F
2. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Ghostbusters RPG*, "GHOST TOASTIES!", TracerBullet42, Table C (private room)
3. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Tomb of Horrors", Dokomo, Table E
4. *Burning Empires*, "BATTLEFLEET: EXODUS", willowx, Table A
5. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Untold, the Card-Based Roleplaying Game*, "SNOWPOCALYPSE!", Vyvyan Basterd, Table G
6. [highlight]CANCELED[/HIGHLIGHT] *D&D 3.5*, "The Mines of Verhaven", strider1970
7. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Smallville RPG*, "Mutant X: After the Assault", Ninjacat, Table D​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. ekb
3. Catt33
4. Trevalon Moonleirion
5. Nev the Deranged
6. TorresRoman
7. Der Spot
8. Puffdebbie
9. Ninjacat
10. William Ronald
11. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 1: *Feat of Clay*[/size]
Supernatural RPG, Ninjacat, Table D

A pleasantly busy afternoon at Harvelle's Roadhouse was interrupted when a psychic got a disturbing impression from a newspaper left behind by a prior visitor- -the headline read: "TEEN DROWNED IN MUD ON DRY PITCHERS MOUND"

Looks like it's time for another RoadTrip.

*Feat of Clay* is mystery/rescue adventure for six players in the setting of the CW's Supernatural television show. The party of Hunters from the Roadhouse will have to get to Decatur, Illinois and figure out what's going on before the killer strikes again. . .if it hasn't already by the time they get there. A dark secret has come from the distant past to take revenge, and it will continue to kill unless someone stops it. But first, the Hunters will have to figure out what the killer is and where it came from to determine how to defeat it.

Sometimes the truth is buried deep, sometimes under things that are unspeakable...​1. Laurie
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. enigma1122
4. waterdhavian
5. Der Spot
6. Puffdebbie (Der Spot's guest)
7. Tofu_Master
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *The Four Towers, Part 1: An Fearas Meilt*[/size]
FATE, ekb, Table B

The day after the Mayor of Peel announces an emergency increase in this year's taxes, a Mysterious Stranger at the inn reveals to some foreign adventurers that there's a treasure hidden in the vault below the ruins of _An Fearas Meilt_ - the abandoned inn on St Patrick's Island. More than enough to pay the whole town's additional taxes and still have quite a bit left over to share...
All you have to do is get there before the _other_ adventurers, get past Richrom's security devices and get back with the treasure... Simple, right?

Old School Dungeoncrawl, New School Crunch. Total fun.
Blackpowder & blade meets King Arthur & faeries (with pirates & redcoats for good measure).


*System*: Fudge+FATE v3 (_Spirit of the Century, Dresden Files, Diaspora_) with notable houserules from _The Shadow of Yesterday_ and _Houses of the Blooded_...
*Players*: the standard 6+GM, but I'll always make room if someone wants to play.
*Rating*: shooting for PG-13-ish - there's some strong horror elements to that premise, but no explicit reason why it shouldn't be acceptable for all but the youngest players. I'm also hoping to record the AP for sharing, so watch it with the swears, dammit!
*Pregens*:
<Name1>, Apprentice Butcher (Working Stiff, I can make that happen...)
<Name2>, Aspiring Chef (I have a plan, Brute)
<Name3>, Bookseller (Trivia geek, Contacts)
<Name4>, Architectural Apprentice (Mechanical genius, Halfling)
<Name5>, Aide to Mayor (A gentleman's gentleman, Contacts)
<Name6>, Town Militia (Law & order, Contacts)
Character Sheet Template

*System links*: Fudge, FATE, The Shadow of Yesterday, 
Diaspora
*Experience with system*: not so much - it's pretty easy to pick up.
Core of FATE Core
Houserules for the campaign (live document)

1. TorresRoman
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *Danger Patrol*[/size]
Danger Patrol, Nev the Deranged, Table C (private room)

Do you like Action? Do you like Adventure? Are you a master of Science, or of the Mystic arts? Are you a cunning Agent or a cocky Flyboy? Perhaps you have Explored the strange alien worlds of the Solar System- or perhaps you are a mysterious Alien yourself? Do you laugh in the face of Danger? Then come to Rocket City and join... 

THE DANGER PATROL!

Danger Patrol is a fast paced, rip roaring pulp adventure game where you will perform daring and heroic deeds as a member of the elite Danger Patrol, protecting the civilized planets against all manner of deadly threats. No experience necessary, rules will be taught and materials provided to 4-6 lucky recruits. If you have your own set of polyhedrons, it wouldn't hurt to bring them, but if you don't, no worries. Aside from that all you need is a dash of derring do, a heaping helping of Science! And a taste for... DANGER!​1. Catt33
2. pvt. patterson
3. gperez1234
4. Tim Jensen
5. sailorkitsune
6. Rainbow_Trenchcoat
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *All Good Things...*[/size]
Star Wars Saga Ed., sw3333, Table E

A Jedi, an apprentice rescued from a dark Jedi, a captain and his crew, and a galaxy closing in around them. Ever since Order 66 this small band has run around the core trying to help other Jedi where it could, hiding from Imperial agents constantly. Jobs took them further and further from the core. Contact with other Jedi became scarce. The group had gone five weeks without hearing from anyone until getting a transmission and plea for help from Ornwat. A governor sympathetic to the Republic and Jedi needs the … talents this group is known for. Glad to do something aside from refueling, the group heads for the city of Linette. However, this time events will spin out of control and lead to an epic ending.

This game, for six players, is based on characters who have been around for four Gamedays, but no prior experience is necessary.​1. TracerBullet42
2. rvalle
3. rvalle's guest
4. rvalle's guest
5. Trevalon Moonleirion
6. Dragon_Slayer82
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *The Pallid Plague*[/size]
Pathfinder, William Ronald, Table F

Reports from Andoran's Darkmoon Vale indicate that a new plague is causing the deaths of untold fey. The Pathfinder Society sends you there to aid the nymph queen in stopping the plague and finding and destroying its source. When the plague spreads to the human population of Falcon's Hollow, the need to find a cure grows more frantic. Can you save the many denizens of Darkmoon Vale from certain death?

Written by Mark Moreland

This product is a Pathfinder Society Scenario designed for 1st to 7th level characters (Tiers: 1–2, 3–4, and 6–7). This scenario is designed for play in Pathfinder Society Organized Play, but can easily be adapted for use with any world. This scenario is compliant with the Open Game License (OGL) and is suitable for use with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.

You can either create your own 1st level character, under the rules of the Pathfinder Society Guide to Organized Play (PFRPG). (I also recommend using the PF SRD for some information and tips as well. Make sure to chose a character faction -- faction missions can be fun.) Or you can bring an existing Pathfinder Society character or you can run one of the Pathfinder iconics. (I will figure out what tier (essentially level) to run the event.​1. Dokomo
2. Fumihasa
3. Fumihasa's guest
4. thomas8977
5. Yroho
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things*[/size]
D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 7: *The Taking of Giant's Reach!*[/size]
D&D 3.5, Mark, Table A

At the end of the mountains lies the ruins of a once great civilization formerly inhabited by the giant races of old. It now holds the key to securing the southern border of the Ronk Empire from evil incursions. But can what was thought to be low hanging fruit prove more difficult to pluck than first fathomed? 

Some experience necessary, 7th-level characters provided. Please bring your 3.5 PH(B)s, a writing instument and enough dice to not have them to blame for the TPK.​1. buzz
2. Kelleris
3. CoreyHaim8myDog
4. ...
[/section]


[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 1: *Neutral Grounds*[/size]
The Dresden Files RPG, buzz, Table F

When two young baristas at one of Baltimore's hippest coffee shops (and only Accorded Neutral Ground) are found dead, and its proprietor gone missing, the shop's regulars set out to solve the mystery. But can they succeed when the Gilgamesh ghoul clan, notorious goth poseur (and Red Court vampire) Damocles Ravenborn, and Mab knows what else in magical Baltimore stand in their way?

A mystery for 3-7 players set in the universe of Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. Pregens will be provided, though some character creation will happen at the table. This game uses FUDGE dice, which will be provided to those in need. Familiarity with the rules is welcomed, but not required. Familiarity with the Dresdenverse is very helpful, but not necessary.

The content of this scenario should be considered PG-13.​1. Laurie
2. Catt33
3. ekb
4. thalmin
5. sw3333
6. FunnyDice
7. (FunnyDice's guest)
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *"GHOST TOASTIES!"*[/size]
Chostbusters RPG, TracerBullet42, Table C (private room)

Howie hated supermarkets. He hated going to them, and their crowds, and their buzzing fluorescent lights, and open-case freezers that were, well, freezing, and the snooty cashiers who wouldn't go on a date with you if you were bloody Brad Pitt for crying out loud, and the millions of different items that you never knew what aisle they were in, and especially he hated working for Yum-Mee Food Palace Supermarket. That he especially hated.

He was wheeling a dolly full of cereal boxes down aisle seven when he heard the noises. At first he didn't notice them; he was lost in a private fantasy, that each box of cereal he was stamping $3.19 was really the bald head of his boss, Fred Lunt, the supermarket manager.

So he didn't hear the crunching sounds until they were very close. Then Howie hear them, and hew saw his shadow flickering in front of him, and he turned to see the blue light and he screamed and screamed and cereal skitter all over the freshly-swept aisle....

Enter you, the heroes! Hauntings have been popping up lately around Mount Prospect, and you've enlisted in the up-and-coming Ghostbusters Franchise program! Just try not to get slimed!

The Ghostbusters RPG is extremely simple. No previous experience is necessary. Character creation is a snap, so we'll generate characters at the start of the session. If you want a sneak preview of the system, check it out here.​1. RFlatstone
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. the_grot_shoppe
4. Lothos
5. (Lothos's guest)
6. gperez1234
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *Tomb of Horrors*[/size]
D&D 4e, Dokomo, Table E

For 4-6 players 9th level. Bring your own or pre-gens will be provided. Experience with 4e is highly suggested. This is a large adventure, and we will certainly not complete it, but familiarity will help move things along.

Somewhere under a lost and lonely hill of grim and foreboding aspect lies a labyrinthine crypt. It is filled with terrible traps and not a few strange and ferocious monsters to slay the unwary. It lies filled with rich treasures both precious and magical, but in addition to the aforementioned guardians, there is said t be a demilich who still wards his final haunt.

Accounts relate that is is quite unlikely that any adventurers will ever find the chamber where the demilich Acererak lingers, for the passages and rooms of the tomb are fraught with terrible traps, poison gases, and magical protections. Furthermore, the demilich has so well hidden his lair that even those who avoid the pitfalls will not likely locate their true goal. Only the most well-prepared parties of the bravest and strongest should even consider the attempt, and if they do locate the tomb, they must prepare to fail...​1. jammies
2. jammies's guest
3. kthorne
4. kthorne's guest
5. kthorne's guest
6. kthorne's guest
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *BATTLEFLEET: EXODUS*[/size]
Burning Empires, willowx, Table G

Based heavily on the Battlestar Galactica show. Mistrust! Paranoia! Alien Worms in People's Heads! Massive Space Battles! Up to six players can play. Experience with either Burning Empires or BSG is not mandatory, but both help. Pregen characters will be provided.​1. sailorkitsune
2. Mark CMG
3. William Ronald
4. Delwugor
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *SNOWPOCALYPSE!*[/size]
Untold, the Card-Based Roleplaying Game, Vyvyan Basterd, Table H

The snow-choked ruins of the Windy Vale on the Great Frozen Lake have been a mystery for ages. None who have dared brave the howling winds and massive snow drifts have discovered its cause. But the L'na, trapped away from their homeland on Apoc-Earth, have been studying the effects of Flux in the hopes of understanding it and finding a way to save all three realities and get home. They've noticed an upswing of dangerous local occurrences of Flux around the Windy Vale. They fear something in its interior is causing the unnatural cold and the increase of Flux. They have gathered any brave souls willing to enter the snowy realm to seek out the cause of the dangerous Flux manifestations.

No experience necessary, characters provided, bring your lucky d20! To learn more about Untold, visit their website.​1. CoreyHaim8myDog
2. pvt. patterson
3. Kelleris
4. Nev the Deranged
5. Tofu_Master
6. Yroho
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *The Mines of Verhaven*[/size]
D&D 3.5, strider1970
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 7: *Mutant X: After the Assault*[/size]
Smallville RPG, Ninjacat, Table D

Times are tough for the members of Mutant X.
When the Dominion demanded they turn over one of their own to be a lab rat, and tracked down scientist Adam Kane at the same time, things had become desperate. The team narrowly rescued Adam and boldly stormed the Dominion's stronghold to rescue their captured teammates- -then things got really interesting, in the Chinese curse sense...

*After the Assault* is an adventure RPG for up to five players in the setting of the Mutant X television show, using the Smallville RPG/Cortex Plus ruleset. No prior experience with Cortex Plus nor familiarity with the MX show is needed, though be warned that this adventure is set during the cliffhanger ending of the show! (Sadly, though renewed for a fourth season, one of the production companies went under, and it ended with major plot points unresolved. Now it's your chance to decide What Happened Next!)​1. enigma1122
2. TorresRoman
3. Der Spot
4. Puffdebie (Der Spot's guest)
5. Rainbow_Trenchcoat
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 8, 2011)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie and I up for Supernatural.

Please sign Laurie up for Dresden.

Edit: Awesome pic for my event, thanks!


----------



## ekb (Feb 8, 2011)

Two for Breakfast

Catt33 wants in on Nev's Danger Patrol! game (AM 3) and Dresden (PM 1)
I, as stated earlier, wish to be in the Dresden game (PM 1)

w00t!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 8, 2011)

Buzz, please sign me up for Dresden Files. 
Thanks


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Buzz. I'd like to play your game in the afternoon. And in the morning, I suppose I'll run mine.

Thanks


----------



## FunnyDice (Feb 8, 2011)

*2 for Dresden please*

Excited to play. 
2 for Dresden please!

thanks much


----------



## RFlatstone (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning:  
Afternoon:  2. *Ghostbusters RPG*, "GHOST TOASTIES!", TracerBullet42, Table D

(Please)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 8, 2011)

Sign me up for Dresden and breakfast (and my event!) please 

that was fast. howsabout ghostbusters


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie and I up for Supernatural.
> 
> ...



Added! No prob!



ekb said:


> Two for Breakfast
> 
> Catt33 wants in on Nev's Danger Patrol! game (AM 3) and Dresden (PM 1)
> I, as stated earlier, wish to be in the Dresden game (PM 1)
> ...



Added!



thalmin said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Dresden Files.
> Thanks



Added!



sw3333 said:


> Hey Buzz. I'd like to play your game in the afternoon. And in the morning, I suppose I'll run mine.
> 
> Thanks



Added! Good choice!



FunnyDice said:


> Excited to play.
> 2 for Dresden please!
> 
> thanks much



Added! DRESDEN IS NOW FULL.



RFlatstone said:


> Morning:
> Afternoon:  2. *Ghostbusters RPG*, "GHOST TOASTIES!", TracerBullet42, Table D
> 
> (Please)



Added! Let us know if you want a morning event.



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Sign me up for Dresden and breakfast (and my event!) please
> 
> that was fast. howsabout ghostbusters



Added! Sorry!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 8, 2011)

Please sign me up (Chris) for This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things and Snowpocalypse.


----------



## pvt. patterson (Feb 8, 2011)

Yay. Another Gameday!

Morning game 3: Danger Patrol.
Afternoon game 5: Snowpocalypse.

Thank you.


----------



## the_grot_shoppe (Feb 8, 2011)

Morning:  
Afternoon:  2. *Ghostbusters RPG*, "GHOST TOASTIES!", TracerBullet42, Table D

(me too please)


----------



## thalmin (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. Nine minutes in and Dresden was full. Congrats, buzz. Is that a record?


----------



## Kelleris (Feb 8, 2011)

Whee! Sign me up for:

Morning Game 7: The Taking of Giant's Reach! run by Mark

and

Afternoon Game 5: SNOWPOCALYPSE! run by Vyvyan Basterd


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2011)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Please sign me up (Chris) for This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things and Snowpocalypse.



Added!



pvt. patterson said:


> Yay. Another Gameday!
> 
> Morning game 3: Danger Patrol.
> Afternoon game 5: Snowpocalypse.
> ...



Added!



the_grot_shoppe said:


> Morning:
> Afternoon:  2. *Ghostbusters RPG*, "GHOST TOASTIES!", TracerBullet42, Table D
> 
> (me too please)



Added!



thalmin said:


> Wow. Nine minutes in and Dresden was full. Congrats, buzz. Is that a record?



Maybe, maybe not. There always seems to be one event that fills up instantaneously.

Dresden is just the New Hotness™!



Kelleris said:


> Whee! Sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 7: The Taking of Giant's Reach! run by Mark
> 
> ...



Added!


----------



## Lothos (Feb 8, 2011)

Please sign me and my friend Steve up for the Ghostbusters RPG in the afternoon. Thank ye kindly.


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2011)

Lothos said:


> Please sign me and my friend Steve up for the Ghostbusters RPG in the afternoon. Thank ye kindly.



Added!


----------



## Lothos (Feb 8, 2011)

buzz said:


> Added!



Excellent. You're all in for a treat when we show up.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 8, 2011)

Breakfast, please, aaaaand... hmm..

I've heard good things about the Smallville version of Coretex, but know nothing about the Mutant X setting. Is it safe to assume there will be pregens based on the canonical characters? If so, where can I get an idea who is available?

I may end up trying the card game thing just for the sake of novelty, but we'll see.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 8, 2011)

Star Wars in the morning for me, please!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 8, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Sign me up for Dresden and breakfast (and my event!) please
> 
> that was fast. howsabout ghostbusters




For the record...I still have the character sheet for Dieter Kaufman, although I believe he's an Elton John singing cowboy since yesterday. (best SB commercial of the year...)


----------



## rowport (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr. Clover's event number 7, please!  I look forward to it!


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2011)

Lothos said:


> Excellent. You're all in for a treat when we show up.



Dude, if you're thinking what I'm thinking... We're gonna need a lot more mayonnaise.



Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast, please, aaaaand... hmm..
> 
> I've heard good things about the Smallville version of Coretex, but know nothing about the Mutant X setting. Is it safe to assume there will be pregens based on the canonical characters? If so, where can I get an idea who is available?
> 
> I may end up trying the card game thing just for the sake of novelty, but we'll see.



Give a holler when you decide!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Star Wars in the morning for me, please!



Added!


----------



## Lothos (Feb 8, 2011)

buzz said:


> Dude, if you're thinking what I'm thinking... We're gonna need a lot more mayonnaise.




Wait...what? Dude, no. Though it wouldn't hurt to have a few Twinkies and/or crunch bars on hand.


----------



## Dokomo (Feb 8, 2011)

Id like to sign up for Morning Game 5: The Pallid Plague.[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]


----------



## gperez1234 (Feb 8, 2011)

please sign me up for am slot 3 danger patrol and afternoon game 2 ghost toasties.
thanks gperez1234


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 8, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast, please, aaaaand... hmm..
> 
> I've heard good things about the Smallville version of Coretex, but know nothing about the Mutant X setting. Is it safe to assume there will be pregens based on the canonical characters? If so, where can I get an idea who is available?
> 
> I may end up trying the card game thing just for the sake of novelty, but we'll see.




I'm quite familiar with Cortex Classic, but this will be my first run with Cortex Plus...I'm interested to see how it goes!

There will indeed be pregens of the Mutant X characters, since the event is set at the end of the show. If you'd like background on the characters, I did a setting conversion for Unisystem a few years ago, the PDF of which is _here_; the show characters' write-ups start on page 48. (Each has a bio as well as Unisystem character sheets, so there's useful info even though I've changed game systems. Much of the rest of the book is also setting info.)

Obviously, I myself am Pretty Darn Familiar with MX, so I'll be able to focus on the crunchy Cortex Plus bits, and my players can just focus on Having Fun. *g*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Tim Jensen (Feb 8, 2011)

I need to join the morning Danger Patrol.


----------



## enigma1122 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sign me up for Super in the morning and MX in the afternoon.


*Grumbles about friends distracting him and missing Dresden*


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2011)

rowport said:


> Mr. Clover's event number 7, please!  I look forward to it!



Added!



Lothos said:


> Wait...what? Dude, no. Though it wouldn't hurt to have a few Twinkies and/or crunch bars on hand.



Well, maybe next time, then! 



Dokomo said:


> Id like to sign up for Morning Game 5: The Pallid Plague.[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]



Added!



gperez1234 said:


> please sign me up for am slot 3 danger patrol and afternoon game 2 ghost toasties.
> thanks gperez1234



Added! GHOSTBUSTERS IS NOW FULL.



Tim Jensen said:


> I need to join the morning Danger Patrol.



You definitely do! Added!



enigma1122 said:


> Sign me up for Super in the morning and MX in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> *Grumbles about friends distracting him and missing Dresden*



Added! Sorry!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 8, 2011)

Slot 2, Game 6, puh-lease (D&D 3.5, "The Mines of Verhaven", strider1970, Table C).



You've outdone yourself with the pics, again, Buzzaroo!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 8, 2011)

If you don't have Dieter, TB, we can always remake him.  Or, at least I plan to...


----------



## sailorkitsune (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Buzz, Mark me down for the Danger Patrol Morning Gameslot, please!  

thanks

Shari


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 8, 2011)

Buzz,

Could you please add me to the Supernatural Game.

Thanks


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 8, 2011)

waterdhavian said:


> ..please add me to the Supernatural Game.




Welcome back, Jim!

Did you want to reprise your role as Rivertree, or try someone new?


----------



## Der Spot (Feb 8, 2011)

Well Buzz, I would've maybe tried the Dresden game to see what it's like, but....

Why don't we put me and Puffdebbie down for both of Ninjacat's games?  I'm kind of scared by what I've seen of Smallville rules, but I've got to see the insanity for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## TorresRoman (Feb 8, 2011)

Good day, all! Looking forward to my first EN World Games Day.

I would like to sign up for:

Slot 0: Breakfast!

Slot 1: *FATE*, "The Four Towers, Part 1: An Fearas Meilt", ekb, Table F

Slot 2: *Smallville RPG*, "Mutant X: After the Assault", Ninjacat, Table B

Thank you!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 8, 2011)

Buzz, sign me up for Slot 2, Game 6,  D&D 3.5, "The Mines of Verhaven",

I also let people on the Paizo boards know about the Gameday.


----------



## waterdhavian (Feb 8, 2011)

Ninjacat, I'm up for playing anyone but I'd prefer playing Rivertree again.  

Thanks!


----------



## Rainbow_Trenchcoat (Feb 8, 2011)

After reading some fantastic work in the Smallville system, I want to try it- so I'd like to sign up for Ninjacat's game in the Afternoon and Danger Patrol in the morning.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 8, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> I'm quite familiar with Cortex Classic, but this will be my first run with Cortex Plus...I'm interested to see how it goes!
> 
> There will indeed be pregens of the Mutant X characters, since the event is set at the end of the show. If you'd like background on the characters, I did a setting conversion for Unisystem a few years ago, the PDF of which is _here_; the show characters' write-ups start on page 48. (Each has a bio as well as Unisystem character sheets, so there's useful info even though I've changed game systems. Much of the rest of the book is also setting info.)
> 
> ...




Alright, I'll give it a shot. Dibs on the telepath.

Hm. I wonder if Netflix has Mutant X episodes...


----------



## buzz (Feb 9, 2011)

sailorkitsune said:


> Hey Buzz, Mark me down for the Danger Patrol Morning Gameslot, please!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Shari



Added!



waterdhavian said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Could you please add me to the Supernatural Game.
> 
> Thanks



Added!



Der Spot said:


> Well Buzz, I would've maybe tried the Dresden game to see what it's like, but....
> 
> Why don't we put me and Puffdebbie down for both of Ninjacat's games?  I'm kind of scared by what I've seen of Smallville rules, but I've got to see the insanity for myself.
> 
> Thanks!



Added! Sorry about Dresden!



TorresRoman said:


> Good day, all! Looking forward to my first EN World Games Day.
> 
> I would like to sign up for:
> 
> ...



Added! Welcome to Gameday, TorresRoman!



Rainbow_Trenchcoat said:


> After reading some fantastic work in the Smallville system, I want to try it- so I'd like to sign up for Ninjacat's game in the Afternoon and Danger Patrol in the morning.



Added!


----------



## buzz (Feb 9, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Slot 2, Game 6, puh-lease (D&D 3.5, "The Mines of Verhaven", strider1970, Table C).
> 
> 
> 
> You've outdone yourself with the pics, again, Buzzaroo!






William Ronald said:


> Buzz, sign me up for Slot 2, Game 6,  D&D 3.5, "The Mines of Verhaven",
> 
> I also let people on the Paizo boards know about the Gameday.



Guys, unfortunately Paul has had to cancel his event, as he will be out of town. 

If someone wants to run a replacement in the afternoon, they are welcome.



Nev the Deranged said:


> Alright, I'll give it a shot. Dibs on the telepath.
> 
> Hm. I wonder if Netflix has Mutant X episodes...



Sorry, man! Mutant X is now full, as is Supernatural.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 9, 2011)

buzz said:


> Guys, unfortunately Paul has had to cancel his event, as he will be out of town.
> 
> If someone wants to run a replacement in the afternoon, they are welcome.






I'll run something in the private room in the second slot.  Give me a day or two to get the details together, please.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 9, 2011)

What? How? But... 

*sigh* Fine. Guess I'll try the card thing.

Also if there's one seat left in my DP game, reserve it for now until I hear from...  wait, didn't Rainbow Trenchcoat take the last seat?

I'm so confused @_@


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 9, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> *sigh* Fine. Guess I'll try the card thing.




Don't sound so excited.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 9, 2011)

waterdhavian said:


> Ninjacat, I'm up for playing anyone but I'd prefer playing Rivertree again.
> 
> Thanks!




No prob!

I always give returning players first crack at their previous character, if they're so inclined. Rivertree is yours! And I even have an idea for what information his abilities could reveal to him already, mwahahahaaa...

And Buzz, I'm happy to expand my event to seven seats if Nat the Tofu Master wants to join. We can hardly have a RoadTrip without our resident Biker Chick, can we?


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 9, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Alright, I'll give it a shot. Dibs on the telepath.
> 
> Hm. I wonder if Netflix has Mutant X episodes...




Um. Oops? You're the first one in if anybody drops, if you're still interested, sorry, Dave!

And Netflix does indeed have Mutant X...don't worry, though, there wasn't a telepath for you to have dibs on.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 9, 2011)

There was one in the pdf you linked to... *shrug*

No worries.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 9, 2011)

Emma the redhead is a tele_*M*_path, manipulating as well as sensing others emotions, not a thought-reader. *g*


----------



## buzz (Feb 9, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> I'll run something in the private room in the second slot.  Give me a day or two to get the details together, please.



Thanks, Mark!



Nev the Deranged said:


> What? How? But...
> 
> *sigh* Fine. Guess I'll try the card thing.
> 
> ...



GAH! My mistake.

DANGER PATROL IS NOW FULL!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 9, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> I always give returning players first crack at their previous character, if they're so inclined.




Didn't ask me who I wanted to play....


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 9, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Didn't ask me who I wanted to play....




That's true. Bobby is very popular, lots of people might like to play him (since Sam & Dean aren't PCs), so you might have to asert your right to your prior character!

If you wanted to play him.


OTOH, I suppose you played Leon in the Washington flashback. You can play him again if you want...except he's probably been dead (or worse) since shortly after Arlene went back to her parents....


;D


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 9, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> That's true. Bobby is very popular, lots of people might like to play him (since Sam & Dean aren't PCs), so you might have to asert your right to your prior character!
> 
> If you wanted to play him.
> 
> ...




I've had this scenario stuck in my head all day:

Me: Josh wants to know if you still want to play Jo.
Laurie: Yeah, why?
Me: I don't know. He emailed me to tell me that Bobby is out for this Gameday and asked if I would please play another character for him this time.
Laurie: Sounds cool!

And then on Gameday you put on your evil smile as you hand me a statted-up Ellen character sheet.

It would be fun to see how long before it dawns on her why you might have that evil smile on your face.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 9, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I've had this scenario stuck in my head all day:
> 
> Me: Josh wants to know if you still want to play Jo.
> Laurie: Yeah, why?
> ...




*evil!snicker*

I already HAVE Ellen statted out; it would only take a little work to splat up a proper character sheet for her...

The hilarious part is, I wrote the upcoming scenario two years ago, using blind!psychic Pamela stopping by the Roadhouse to send the party on its way, so she stays behind with Ellen, etc. Since _RoadTrip_ is currently aligned with _Supernatural_'s Sn5, Pamela is dead...Ellen is free to leave Ash at the Roadhouse and come with, mwahahahaaa...

..how bad do you wanna mess with your wife's head?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 10, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> ..how bad do you wanna mess with your wife's head?




I guess I should be nice to her. She's had a bad week. She was in a car accident Monday afternoon (she's OK). She slid into the back end of an SUV and did some major damage to our car. Then the SUV took off. The police actually called it a hit & run by the driver she hit...


----------



## buzz (Feb 10, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I guess I should be nice to her. She's had a bad week. She was in a car accident Monday afternoon (she's OK). She slid into the back end of an SUV and did some major damage to our car. Then the SUV took off. The police actually called it a hit & run by the driver she hit...



That sucks! At least Laurie was not hurt.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 10, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I guess I should be nice to her. She's had a bad week. She was in a car accident Monday afternoon (she's OK). She slid into the back end of an SUV and did some major damage to our car. Then the SUV took off. The police actually called it a hit & run by the driver she hit...




Meep!

Glad Laurie's okay, at least.

I'll see if I can come up with an SUV for Jo to pick on, or at least have one of the offensive NPCs drive one obnociously...


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry Buzz, brain-freeze...   Hope it's not too late to get into Josh's morning Supernatural game (since I'm a regular).   If it's snooze ya lose, I'll pick another game.   I'll try Slot 2 Game 5: SNOWPOCALYPSE! , also please.    
~   thanks, Nat


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 10, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> Meep!
> 
> Glad Laurie's okay, at least.
> 
> I'll see if I can come up with an SUV for Jo to pick on, or at least have one of the offensive NPCs drive one obnociously...




Wow, just saw this, glad Laurie's ok.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 10, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> ..And Buzz, I'm happy to expand my event to seven seats if Nat the Tofu Master wants to join. We can hardly have a RoadTrip without our resident Biker Chick, can we?






Tofu_Master said:


> Sorry Buzz, brain-freeze...   Hope it's not too late to get into Josh's morning Supernatural game (since I'm a regular).   If it's snooze ya lose, I'll pick another game.   I'll try Slot 2 Game 5: SNOWPOCALYPSE! , also please.
> ~   thanks, Nat




You're totally in, Nat. Arlene's been in every "episode" of RoadTrip so far, even the poor aborted first take of Episode 2, heh. We can't have RoadTrip without Arlene! After all, then who would watch out for Jo? ..Bobby tried last time, and she gave herself a concussion! Clearly, she needs the backup of her partner. ;D


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 10, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> After all, then who would watch out for Jo? ..Bobby tried last time, and she gave herself a concussion! Clearly, she needs the backup of her partner. ;D




I blame that on Bobby nearing his boiling point with all the young idjits. Does anyone ever think of Bobby?!?


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 10, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Does anyone ever think of Bobby?!?




LOTS of people do! Practically every Hunter ever...whenever they get in trouble!

Oh, and I think Crowley thinks of Bobby, too, not that that's much consolation, heh.

And Ellen thinks of Bobby frequently...hoping he can save the young idjits. *g*


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Sorry Buzz, brain-freeze...   Hope it's not too late to get into Josh's morning Supernatural game (since I'm a regular).   If it's snooze ya lose, I'll pick another game.   I'll try Slot 2 Game 5: SNOWPOCALYPSE! , also please.
> ~   thanks, Nat



Added to both!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 11, 2011)

While it's certainly early enough for more people to come along, we've got quite a few empty events in the morning, and I want to make sure everyone gets to have a nice full event.  For my fellow short-on-players GMs, who's more interested in playing what?  If I dropped mine, for instance, I'd love to give SW Saga a try, myself.

Again, just feeling things out--I'm not making any decision at the moment.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 11, 2011)

Ugh...   Gave up on the multiply quote thing!!!!   So to Josh, Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!   Gotta (try) to keep Jo in line!   Nothing a swift kick in the a...nd muscle won't help to do.   Hee Hee   

Bobby, Bobby...   Of course I think of you....   Where else am I suppose to hand Jo off to when I need a rest?!?   LOL   

And last but not least to Buzz...    YEA!!!!    Thank you, thank you, thank you, also!!!!      Could hardly wait ta' see everyone!!!

~   Nat


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> While it's certainly early enough for more people to come along, we've got quite a few empty events in the morning, and I want to make sure everyone gets to have a nice full event.  For my fellow short-on-players GMs, who's more interested in playing what?  If I dropped mine, for instance, I'd love to give SW Saga a try, myself.
> 
> Again, just feeling things out--I'm not making any decision at the moment.



It's certainly possible that we may end up condensing events in the morning if we do not fill seats. We do have a bit of time left, however, and I try to pimp Gameday on various sites as the date approaches.

So, yeah, keep a back-up in ind, but also... spread the word!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 11, 2011)

buzz said:


> It's certainly possible that we may end up condensing events in the morning if we do not fill seats. We do have a bit of time left, however, and I try to pimp Gameday on various sites as the date approaches.
> 
> So, yeah, keep a back-up in ind, but also... spread the word!





Keeping in that vein, I'm going to hold off creating a new second slot game until we get closer and other games fill up.  If we can't fill the 13 available seats then there's no real point in creating five more empty seats at this juncture.  Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 11, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Ugh...   Gave up on the multiply quote thing!!!!   So to Josh, Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> ~   Nat




Yeah, multi-quote confused me at first, too. Just click the "multi-quote" button on everyone you want to address (you can click to a new page on the thread like normal), then click the *regular* quote button on the last one...a comment box with all the quotes in it opens!

And you're totally welcome, No Problem. Wouldn't be RoadTrip without Arlene.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 11, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Ugh...   Gave up on the multiply quote thing!!!!
> 
> ~   Nat






Ninjacat said:


> Yeah, multi-quote confused me at first, too. Just click the "multi-quote" button on everyone you want to address (you can click to a new page on the thread like normal), then click the *regular* quote button on the last one...a comment box with all the quotes in it opens!




It's OK Nat, some people never figure out how to transfer a call within the office either.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey sw3333!

TB42 is actively recruiting for your game.   

Last time I played in your game I brought my son Alex with... you might remember the line 'Guys we don't have to do this fight'.  Good times.

Anyway... I'm thinking about signing up and bringing BOTH my son's with... 12 and 10. I'm not 100% sure we can make it as the youngest will have to miss a Soccer game to do it and I need to ask him about it first. But, if he is willing you ok with this?

Also we'd get there a wee bit late as we're doing some volunteer work in the early morning. I think we'd get there about 9:45-10:00.

I figured I'd as you first before they got all excited and then I had to tell them 'no'.  

Later,

rv


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 11, 2011)

rvalle said:


> Anyway... I'm thinking about signing up and bringing BOTH my son's with... 12 and 10. I'm not 100% sure we can make it as the youngest will have to miss a Soccer game to do it and I need to ask him about it first. But, if he is willing you ok with this?
> 
> Also we'd get there a wee bit late as we're doing some volunteer work in the early morning. I think we'd get there about 9:45-10:00.





Yeah go for it. You're always welcome, and as I recall, we had a good time with it last game.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 12, 2011)

sw3333 said:


> Yeah go for it. You're always welcome, and as I recall, we had a good time with it last game.




Yeah. It's a good thing our memory is going as we get older.  


We're in! Nicky is giving up a soccer game so we can go.  


Buzz, please put myself and 2 guests for sw3333's morning SW game.


Thanks,

rv


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 12, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> It's OK Nat, some people never figure out how to transfer a call within the office either.




Oh, *brother*, do they not ever! Oddly enough, though, most of them at my office seem to know how to transfer calls to ME in the phone center, but not to whomever the caller is trying to contact.... *grumble grumble*

But enough of that.


Buzz, please add three more to breakfast in Slot 0: Der Spot, Puffdebbie, and myself. We'll be zombies, having gotten up _FAR_ too early to make it on some semblance of time, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## sailorkitsune (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, Buzz.  After much deliberation, please sign me up for the Battlefield Exodus game in the Afternoon slot!


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Keeping in that vein, I'm going to hold off creating a new second slot game until we get closer and other games fill up.  If we can't fill the 13 available seats then there's no real point in creating five more empty seats at this juncture.  Does that seem reasonable?



Absolutely! Let's just keep an eye on things. Feel free to sign up for an afternoon event in the meantime.



rvalle said:


> Buzz, please put myself and 2 guests for sw3333's morning SW game.



Added! Dad of the year! 



Ninjacat;5461153Buzz said:


> FAR[/I] too early to make it on some semblance of time, but it'll be worth it!



Added! Just get to sleep early the night before!



sailorkitsune said:


> Thanks, Buzz.  After much deliberation, please sign me up for the Battlefield Exodus game in the Afternoon slot!



Added! If there weren't seven people who would kill me for it, I'd be tempted to cancel Dresden and sign up for Willow's event, too.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 12, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> Yeah, multi-quote confused me at first, too. Just click the "multi-quote" button on everyone you want to address (you can click to a new page on the thread like normal), then click the *regular* quote button on the last one...a comment box with all the quotes in it opens!




Originally Posted by Vyvyan Basterd
It's OK Nat, some people never figure out how to transfer a call within the office either.
QUOTE



OK, That's my version of multi-quote.    Hee Hee     You guys are too funny!!!!       LMAO


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, so, I just realized I have more people for my event than I originally intended when I picked a table... I don't suppose there's anybody with a smaller event who might be willing to swap with me?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 12, 2011)

buzz, as there are plenty of events worthy of attention in the morning currently lacking warm bodies at their tables, I'd like to withdraw my event.  I'm just not sure I want to put in time and effort into an event that there's not enough people to play two gamedays in a row.  If there's a sudden rush of attendees at the last minute, I can always bow out of what I'm signing up for and run it as originally planned.  

Thanks for signing up, CoreyHaim8MyDog!

Instead of running my game, I'd like to sign up for the SW game, please.

The first person to claim my vacated table (in the private room) gets it!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 12, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> The first person to claim my vacated table (in the private room) gets it!





Yoink!  Thanks for the gumball, Mickey!


Buzz - Just kidding.  Given the previous post, perhaps Nev could take over the private room in the morning slot?


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Hey, so, I just realized I have more people for my event than I originally intended when I picked a table... I don't suppose there's anybody with a smaller event who might be willing to swap with me?



With Trev canceling his event, you are now in the private room, aka Table C.



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> buzz, as there are plenty of events worthy of attention in the morning currently lacking warm bodies at their tables, I'd like to withdraw my event.  I'm just not sure I want to put in time and effort into an event that there's not enough people to play two gamedays in a row.  If there's a sudden rush of attendees at the last minute, I can always bow out of what I'm signing up for and run it as originally planned.
> 
> Thanks for signing up, CoreyHaim8MyDog!
> 
> ...



Removed! Nev's takin' yer table.



Mark CMG said:


> Yoink!  Thanks for the gumball, Mickey!
> 
> 
> Buzz - Just kidding.  Given the previous post, perhaps Nev could take over the private room in the morning slot?



Yup.

The private room is available in the afternoon as well, due to strider's cancelation. Anyone who wants it, just give  a holler.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 12, 2011)

Buzz, sign me up for the taking of giant reach instead of Trev's cancelled game.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2011)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Buzz, sign me up for the taking of giant reach instead of Trev's cancelled game.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



Added!

"Giant's Reach" is now full.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 13, 2011)

buzz said:


> With Trev canceling his event, you are now in the private room, aka Table C.
> 
> 
> Removed! Nev's takin' yer table.
> ...




Thanks! That worked out perfectly. Well, except for Trev having to cancel a game. =\


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 13, 2011)

buzz said:


> The private room is available in the afternoon as well, due to strider's cancelation. Anyone who wants it, just give  a holler.




I'll take it, if that's cool.  Then Ninjacat can keep that back table for both of his events...


----------



## buzz (Feb 13, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I'll take it, if that's cool.  Then Ninjacat can keep that back table for both of his events...



Done! You get the private room, and N-cat can claim Table D as sovereign land for the day..


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 13, 2011)

buzz said:


> Done! You get the private room, and N-cat can claim Table D as sovereign land for the day..




Cool, I don't have to Move Stuff, and three of five players will already be there, heh. Cortex Plus does a goofy thing where the GM has to roll his dice in front of the players (MEEP!), so I'll have to move down from the upper tier, but it'll still work better than squeezing around a small table, heh.

Thanks, Gang!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 13, 2011)

Now what do we do with the remaining two weeks? 



Ah, right!  Spread the word . . .


----------



## buzz (Feb 13, 2011)

UPDATE: Some table re-arrangement for the morning. I've moved ekb's FATE-ish event to Table B, and William's Pathfinder to Table F. This keeps the larger tables in the front of the room clear for Games Plus's use.

Keith, if we get a rash of sign-ups for your event, we can move it to G.


----------



## ekb (Feb 13, 2011)

buzz said:


> Keith, if we get a rash of sign-ups for your event, we can move it to G.



As there's usually _such_ a rush for my events... not that I'm concerned. 

in case there is, TorresRoman has claimed the bookseller character. I'm building a blog for outlining the campaign as a whole. Not much right now, but after GD I'll put up more of the information.

One piece _did_ get figured out already: "An Fearas Meilt" is Irish for The Grinding Gear. /sigh.


----------



## buzz (Feb 14, 2011)

ekb said:


> One piece _did_ get figured out already: "An Fearas Meilt" is Irish for The Grinding Gear. /sigh.



Figured out by?

That's a well-enough reviewed adventure among the Old School (James Raggi!) that you might want to mention it explicitly in your description.


----------



## ekb (Feb 14, 2011)

It was from someone on the Fudge email list who knows I often disguise well known modules under different names. Cuts down on the spoilers, y'know... (cf. the Indiana Jones/Tomb of Horrors mashup from a few years ago)

Part of the core of what i was hoping to do with the island-as-sandbox is to have specific modules mapped onto specific locations, but the How and Why of going there and Doing Stuff up to the players. Since none of the characters will be advancing through Killing Things and Taking Stuff, it makes it a bit more interesting IMNSHO.

That said, want me to add that to the description?


----------



## buzz (Feb 15, 2011)

ekb said:


> That said, want me to add that to the description?



You can do whatever; it was just a suggestion.


----------



## ekb (Feb 15, 2011)

buzz said:


> You can do whatever; it was just a suggestion.



In that case... please change p'graph2 to read:

Old School Dungeoncrawl, New School Crunch. Total fun.
{James Raggi's "The Grinding Gear," modified to use Fudge/FATE mechanics}
<link>Blackpowder & blade...


----------



## Dragon_Slayer82 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, I would like a spot in the Star Wars Saga Edition game, it is morning slot 4. Thank you very much, good day to you all.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2011)

Dragon_Slayer82 said:


> Hello, I would like a spot in the Star Wars Saga Edition game, it is morning slot 4. Thank you very much, good day to you all.



Added! Welcome to Gameday, DS!

Okay, Star Wars is now FULL.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 16, 2011)

ekb said:


> As there's usually _such_ a rush for my events... not that I'm concerned.
> 
> in case there is, TorresRoman has claimed the bookseller character. I'm building a blog for outlining the campaign as a whole. Not much right now, but after GD I'll put up more of the information.
> 
> One piece _did_ get figured out already: "An Fearas Meilt" is Irish for The Grinding Gear. /sigh.




Where are you going to run the campaign?


----------



## ekb (Feb 16, 2011)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Where are you going to run the campaign?



GameDay only - this is just for us. I'm rolling this as an ongoing series for my events for the next year or so (depends on how it plays out at the table - someone might summon Cthulhu, y'know).

I might do other one-offs using the same setting & ideas at various FLGSs (and at home when I'm not playtesting), but the actual "campaign" will just be 3x a year...


----------



## Fumihasa (Feb 17, 2011)

Myself +1 for Morning Game 5: The Pallid Plague.  My character is level 1, not sure about my buddies, not sure he even has a PFS character so he might use one of the iconics.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2011)

Fumihasa said:


> Myself +1 for Morning Game 5: The Pallid Plague.  My character is level 1, not sure about my buddies, not sure he even has a PFS character so he might use one of the iconics.



Added! Welcome to Gameday, Fumihasa.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok... somewhat of a kink in our plans.

We just found out last night that Alex has a band concert on the morning of the 26th and seems to have an important part in it... as in doing a drum solo (or something of the sort). 

The schedule is for him to be done at 9:20 and can leave at that time (how on time they will be remains to be seen). 

We can do one of several things:

1. Decide this is too much trouble and try again on a future game day (though the boys would be crushed by this option... Alex REALLY wants to play in the Starwars game again.).

2. Push forward the best we can and I'll we waiting in the car to drive them up to Game's Plus the second he gets home. Honestly... probably looking at 10:15-10:30 if he gets done on time.

3. I'd have to get approval from the wife... but I could bring Nicky up as soon as I can (after our volunteer commitment is done) and have her bring up Alex when he is done. 

sw3333... any thoughts?  Sorry for the trouble.   


I blame TB42... it was his idea!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 18, 2011)

rvalle said:


> I blame TB42... it was his idea!




That's TracerBullet42...ENWorld Scapegoat since 2003!!!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 18, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> That's TracerBullet42...ENWorld Scapegoat since 2003!!!





_Now with more cowbell!_


----------



## jammies (Feb 18, 2011)

TWO for Tomb of Horrors, please!


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2011)

jammies said:


> TWO for Tomb of Horrors, please!



Added! Welcome to Gameday, jammies!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 18, 2011)

ekb said:


> GameDay only - this is just for us. I'm rolling this as an ongoing series for my events for the next year or so (depends on how it plays out at the table - someone might summon Cthulhu, y'know).
> 
> I might do other one-offs using the same setting & ideas at various FLGSs (and at home when I'm not playtesting), but the actual "campaign" will just be 3x a year...




Alas, I am looking for a good, regular game. My peeps have trouble coordinating schedules.


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 18, 2011)

rvalle said:


> Ok... somewhat of a kink in our plans.
> 
> 
> 2. Push forward the best we can and I'll we waiting in the car to drive them up to Game's Plus the second he gets home. Honestly... probably looking at 10:15-10:30 if he gets done on time.




Let's go with this one - if you're up for it. A four-hour game is a good session, and we'll be ready to go as soon as you can get there. I would hope our other players would understand that.

But ultimately it's your call.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 18, 2011)

sw3333 said:


> ... I would hope our other players would understand that.




I smell a battle royale with the gonk droid in our future!!!

I'm sure we can come up with a way to amuse ourselves.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 19, 2011)

sw3333 said:


> Let's go with this one - if you're up for it. A four-hour game is a good session, and we'll be ready to go as soon as you can get there. I would hope our other players would understand that.
> 
> But ultimately it's your call.





Thanks!

Lets go for it. We've managed to simplify the morning somewhat by getting out of the volunteer work (we'll do double duty in a following month). We'll take two cars to Alex's music thing and I'll head over as soon as he is done.

Sadly, this will leave you guys stuck alone with TB42 for some time. I'll do my best to make that time as short as possible. 





rv


----------



## rvalle (Feb 19, 2011)

sw3333 said:


> Let's go with this one - if you're up for it. A four-hour game is a good session, and we'll be ready to go as soon as you can get there. I would hope our other players would understand that.
> 
> But ultimately it's your call.






TracerBullet42 said:


> I smell a battle royale with the gonk droid in our future!!!
> 
> I'm sure we can come up with a way to amuse ourselves.





You are in a game store after all!

See you soonish.

rv


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe we'll spend our time singing the Viking's theme song.


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2011)

*sniff* GROUP HUG!


----------



## ekb (Feb 19, 2011)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Alas, I am looking for a good, regular game. My peeps have trouble coordinating schedules.



I know that someone was working on putting together something during the week at Games Plus on the RPG Chicago Meetup (or at least polling for best days), but beyond that I have no ideas.

There are gamer-game matchmaking features here on EN, y'know...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Feb 20, 2011)

sw3333 said:


> Maybe we'll spend our time singing the Viking's theme song.




WE ARE THE VIKINGS! 
We plunder and we pillage to our liking! 
We're coming to your town, so spread the news
We live to fight and never lose,
We only use name brand shampoos!
VIKINGS FOR THE WIN!


----------



## kthorne (Feb 20, 2011)

*Tomb of Horrors*

I've got 3 other people to play Tomb of Horrors, plus jammies & guest makes six - filling up the game.

-KT


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2011)

kthorne said:


> I've got 3 other people to play Tomb of Horrors, plus jammies & guest makes six - filling up the game.
> 
> -KT



Added! Thanks for bringing so many guests, kthorne. And welcome to:  1) Gameday! 2) ENWorld!

Tomb of Horrors is now full!


----------



## thomas8977 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, can you sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Pallid Plague. Thank you very much!


----------



## buzz (Feb 22, 2011)

thomas8977 said:


> Hi, can you sign me up for Morning Game 5: The Pallid Plague. Thank you very much!



Added! Welcome to ENWorld and Gameday, thomas8977!

And thank you in advance for coming down from Milwaukee for Gameday. You can join Willow's crew from Madison in, I dunno, rubbing the Packers' Super Bowl championship in our faces. 

(Can you tell I don't know jack about sports?)


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 22, 2011)

ekb said:


> I know that someone was working on putting together something during the week at Games Plus on the RPG Chicago Meetup (or at least polling for best days), but beyond that I have no ideas.
> 
> There are gamer-game matchmaking features here on EN, y'know...




I signed up for said service. Didn't seem to be very active as near as I could tell.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 22, 2011)

buzz said:


> Added! Welcome to ENWorld and Gameday, thomas8977!
> 
> And thank you in advance for coming down from Milwaukee for Gameday. You can join Willow's crew from Madison in, I dunno, rubbing the Packers' Super Bowl championship in our faces.
> 
> (Can you tell I don't know jack about sports?)




The Package Handlers won the Mega Dish. It is played every year. whoever gets the most goals gets a home run and the right to touch another player's ass, which is the height of manliness.

True fact.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 23, 2011)

3 more days!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 23, 2011)

[MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] & [MENTION=6777]buzz[/MENTION]

Would it be an abuse of ENWorld's mention tags to draw users listed under Gamers Seeking Gamers to this thread? Just wondering.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 23, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] & [MENTION=6777]buzz[/MENTION]
> 
> Would it be an abuse of ENWorld's mention tags to draw users listed under Gamers Seeking Gamers to this thread? Just wondering.





There's not much space left but that's a cool idea.  Maybe also draw from past Chicago Gameday threads.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 23, 2011)

May I please try Afternoon Game 4: BATTLEFLEET: EXODUS?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 24, 2011)

Add me for breakfast, but I may be there just for some hot tea depending on my time.

Also, let me try Afternoon Game 4: BATTLEFLEET: EXODUS.  However, if there is a last minute afternoon cancellation, I will be willing to run another Pathfinder Society Adventure.  (This way, we are covered in case of an emergency.)

I also mentioned this again on the Paizo boards on their equivalent of the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION] & [MENTION=6777]buzz[/MENTION]
> 
> Would it be an abuse of ENWorld's mention tags to draw users listed under Gamers Seeking Gamers to this thread? Just wondering.



I have no idea what the mention tags do. 



Mark CMG said:


> May I please try Afternoon Game 4: BATTLEFLEET: EXODUS?



Added!



William Ronald said:


> Add me for breakfast, but I may be there just for some hot tea depending on my time.
> 
> Also, let me try Afternoon Game 4: BATTLEFLEET: EXODUS.



Added!

Great choice, guys. Burning Empires is amazing, and Willow is a kick-ass GM.



William Ronald said:


> I also mentioned this again on the Paizo boards on their equivalent of the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.



Good initiative, William! I posted a thread there, too, maybe a week or two ago.


----------



## Yroho (Feb 24, 2011)

Please sign me up for:

Morning Game 5: *The Pallid Plague*
 and 
Afternoon Game 5: *SNOWPOCALYPSE!*

Thank you!


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2011)

Yroho said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 5: *The Pallid Plague*
> and
> ...



Added! Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld, Yroho!

Untold is now full!  The afternoon is packed! Gratuitous exclamation point!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 24, 2011)

buzz said:


> Great choice, guys. Burning Empires is amazing, and Willow is a kick-ass GM.





I've been meaning to try that system and I am a big BSG fan (old + new + Caprica), plus with your Willow recommendation I am sure it will be a blast!*







**cough*WilliamRonald is a skin job*cough*


----------



## rowport (Feb 24, 2011)

*Not Going to Make It*

Sadly, I had a schedule conflict come up and will not be able to attend. Sorry, guys.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 24, 2011)

buzz said:


> I have no idea what the mention tags do.




Mention tags are supposed to alert the mentioned person and give them a quick link to the post they were mentioned in. I'm guessing it didn't work when I used it upthread, otherwise you would already know what they did.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 24, 2011)

rowport said:


> Sadly, I had a schedule conflict come up and will not be able to attend. Sorry, guys.





Bummer.  Maybe next time.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 25, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> I've been meaning to try that system and I am a big BSG fan (old + new + Caprica), plus with your Willow recommendation I am sure it will be a blast!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hopefully, we will not be completely fracked by the end of the night.


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2011)

rowport said:


> Sadly, I had a schedule conflict come up and will not be able to attend. Sorry, guys.



I... I thought you were my friend. 

Sorry to hear it, man! Mark's event now has a free seat...


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Mention tags are supposed to alert the mentioned person and give them a quick link to the post they were mentioned in. I'm guessing it didn't work when I used it upthread, otherwise you would already know what they did.



Ah, I see now. I never look at my profile page here, so I didn't notice it.



William Ronald said:


> Hopefully, we will not be completely fracked by the end of the night.



You've obviously never played Burning Empires before.  It's a game of frack or be fracked!


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2011)

Quick table change, folks; just some maneuvering to keep the minis tables open for the store. Untold will now be at Table G, and Burning Empires will be at Table A.


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2011)

Reservation for 8am tomorrow at LePeep: Made! Just ask for Games Plus.


----------



## Delwugor (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm cutting it a bit close but looks like there are some great games still open.

I love getting blown up in space battles and aliens in my head sounds like ... being married. So please sign me up for BattleFleet Exodus in the afternoon.

I have never played Burning Empire so will need a little guidence system wise, but do love BSG both old and new. So I'll get to fly the Galactica in through asteroids, black holes, magentic voids and inbetween Cylon Base ships while blasting away with ... Oh I can't drive a battlestar ... ok ... why are you handing me a mop?


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2011)

Delwugor said:


> I'm cutting it a bit close but looks like there are some great games still open.
> 
> I love getting blown up in space battles and aliens in my head sounds like ... being married. So please sign me up for BattleFleet Exodus in the afternoon.



Added! Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 25, 2011)

We are down to the wire.  I hope that everything will go well.

If there are any last minute cancellations, I will carry an addition adventure to run.  (Hey, never discount the flu this time of year, but at least it is not Captain Tripps from the Stand.)


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't jinx us!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 26, 2011)

In just 12 hours, I will be walking into breakfast late!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 26, 2011)

Grrrrrrrr.

I am suffering technical difficulties and getting less than six hours sleep as a result.

If some kind soul could please Please PLEASE bring a glue stick or even good ol' Elmers that I could use during the lunchbreak tomorrow (later today, heh), I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks! See y'all in eight hours!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> I am suffering technical difficulties and getting less than six hours sleep as a result.
> 
> ...





I'm putting a glue stick in my dice bag right now.  See you tomorrow (later today)!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> I'm putting a glue stick in my dice bag right now.



IYKWIM, AITYD. 

See you all in a couple hours!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2011)

buzz said:


> IYKWIM, AITYD.





Are we sticking with that?


----------



## Rainbow_Trenchcoat (Feb 26, 2011)

I may be running somewhat late- missed the first green line out, so I'll be taking another in 15 minutes or so. I might still be able to catch the 8:43 train from Irving, but thought I should update you folks in case I can't.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Rainbow_Trenchcoat said:


> I may be running somewhat late- missed the first green line out, so I'll be taking another in 15 minutes or so. I might still be able to catch the 8:43 train from Irving, but thought I should update you folks in case I can't.




No sweat, RT. I'll let Nev know.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 26, 2011)

Getting ready to leave for Alex's music thing. We'll take off as soon as he is done and make it there as fast as inhumanly possible using the Force the whole way.

"Dad, why are you driving with your eyes closed?"


See you guys soon!

rv


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Rich, I think you just won the thread.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2011)

Some morning pics with more coming as things happen . . .

https://picasaweb.google.com/creativemountain/ChicagoGamedayXXVIII#

*Edit* Now with second slot pics, too!

My thanks to ekb and Willow for running some very fun games, to the players new and old who were able to make it (42 people in attendance?), and to Buzz and thalmin for organizing and hosting the event again.  It's been a great ten years of Chicago Gamedays and the hits just keep on coming!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a great time. Thanks to Keith and Kelly for running at to all for a fun time.

If anyone has a regular game going ( and didn't mind me today) I'm looking for a weekly game. I will play or run and I'm open to most RPGs.

PM me if you have an opening.

Thanks for great day, Curt, Buzz and everyone who participated.

-Chris


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to Buzz for his work as an organizer and to Curt and everyone at Games Plus for being such generous hosts.

Thanks to my players in the morning putting up with a slightly late GM, the noise levels, and my trying to work around them.

Thanks to Willow and the fellow players at my temple for fun with the Burning Empires game.  (I figured on the way home how to make a more dramatic exit, but maybe next time.)

Ten years is a long time for an event like this to happen.  (I ran into Eridanis, who used to attend the gamedays, over on the Paizo boards.  He was impressed that we still have the EN World Chicago Gamedays.  So am I.)


----------



## ekb (Feb 27, 2011)

AP (such as it is) of my morning game is up on The Four Towers. Anyone who played in it is welcome to offer their own take as well as ask questions for next GameDay. I might even be able to answer them... except for the ones involving the accuracy of maps stolen from Belgians (filthy Belgians!) who have been deliberately food-poisoned.

I'd really love to see/read what other people's games were like as well.

My voice is shot. My eyes are burning. These are the signs of a good GameDay.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 27, 2011)

It's pretty wild to think that I've been going to gamedays for ten years--every single one has been a blast and this one was no exception.

Huge thanks to my morning Star Wars game. I had a blast digging into saga rules and turning to the dark side. If it weren't for that mean master of mine, I probably would've stayed good 

Ghostbusters...man, what can I even say? Love, love that game.  

Thanks to all of our GMs and attendees, and especially our wonderful hosts for making this another great day!!!


----------



## Delwugor (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks buzz and everyone who helped and participated. I had a very good time.

Thanks to everyone at the Burning Empire table! We all jumped in with a gusto - I felt like we had been playing as a group for years! I can complement everyone at the table, but for brevity I will just say WOW.
Shari - thanks for the help with the conflict sheets ... without commenting on my intelligence  ... and thanks for the table snacks.

Big thanks and well done to Willow. You did a good job demonstrating the game and getting the ideas across. Great feel of when to jump in and when to let the players take over and role-play. And your ability to look up book info without slowing the pace of play was impressive.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 27, 2011)

*Another awesome gameday!*

Thanks, again to my Supernatural family!!!   It was fun as always and usually at Jo expanse (Hee Hee...   as usual)  

Had a blast in Snowpocalypse!, thanks to an awesome GM and a wonderful, witty group.    Too bad we lost one (Uh...  almost two haha) to the other side.  

Thanks to GamePlus (  Curt) for having GameDay and to Buzz and Mark for organizing it.    Already jonesin' for the next one!!!!


----------



## ekb (Feb 27, 2011)

There's a reason why this has worked for 10 years. It's that much fun.

We, the players and GMs, bring that fun. At the risk of thanking myself as well, thanks go to everyone who was there. And special thanks to Jeff & Curt for having us at their joint and to The Marks for herding us cats.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Feb 27, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Thanks, again to my Supernatural family!!!   It was fun as always and usually at Jo expanse (Hee Hee...   as usual)
> 
> Had a blast in Snowpocalypse!, thanks to an awesome GM and a wonderful, witty group.    Too bad we lost one (Uh...  almost two haha) to the other side.
> 
> Thanks to GamePlus (  Curt) for having GameDay and to Buzz and Mark for organizing it.    Already jonesin' for the next one!!!!




Are you Nat? I don't think I got most people's user names in Snowpocalypse.

-Chris


----------



## willowx (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the praise for the game guys!  I was worried that it was getting off to a slow start, but we had some hardcore stuff going on in there.


----------



## rvalle (Feb 27, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> It's pretty wild to think that I've been going to gamedays for ten years--every single one has been a blast and this one was no exception.
> 
> Huge thanks to my morning Star Wars game. I had a blast digging into saga rules and turning to the dark side. If it weren't for that mean master of mine, I probably would've stayed good




First, thanks to SW for running the game... and I suppose to TB42 for suggesting all 3 of us show up.     And Buzz and Games Plus of course.

The boys and I had fun though they really only 'came online' when the fighting happened. Kids!

Trev... I'd have to say one of the best moments of the day happened AFTER the game while we were having lunch. I told Alex congrats for not getting upset when his character died. He thought about it for a moment and said "Yeah, well I deserved it". I laughed and said yes, he did.       Maybe next time he'll carry his own pack.

Thanks guys.

rv


----------



## Delwugor (Feb 27, 2011)

willowx said:


> Thanks for the praise for the game guys!  I was worried that it was getting off to a slow start, but we had some hardcore stuff going on in there.



That was probably from our own unfamiliarity with the mechanics. For me sitting back at the beginning and paying attention to the feel of the game was very important.
The players where awesome and really got into their characters. The drama and role-playing intensity was just right for me. Had to laugh with Mark putting together a still and then stopping to intimidate the President. 
I could have played for hours more.

BTW: I forgot to take my character sheet, could you email it to me at Delwugor@yahoo.com? I have a quirk in keeping a copy of every character I've played. Don't worry I'll cut the corners off...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 27, 2011)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Are you Nat? I don't think I got most people's user names in Snowpocalypse.
> 
> -Chris




Yep, that was Nat. And I'm Kelly, a.k.a. the GM with no nametag.

Thanks to Josh for yet another fun game of Supernatural and the rest of my fellow hunters for all the laughs (usually at poor Laurie/Jo's expense).

Thanks to my players in SNOWPOCALYPE! Thank you for your feedback on the game.

Thanks to Buzz for coordinating and Games Plus for hosting!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wooooo, GameDay!*

Yesterday's GameDay was a blast, as they always are. Jase & ekb have it right, this has been fun ever since the beginning thanks to everyone's efforts, and I'm confident that will continue! 

Thanks as always to my SPN:RoadTrip players; watching you guys come up with plans and work together to Save People and Hunt Things is a real treat; everyone embraces their characters and runs with it- -I swear, I could run to the bathroom or buy another soda or whatever, and y'all would still be having your discussion of the plot and planning when I got back, awesome! And the byplay is a hoot, too, even if it is usually at Jo/Laurie's expense...Laurie, Sn2ep4 is "Where the Wild Things Hunt", and it's gonna be Jo's time to shine, get 'em! I'll be in touch with everybody about that.

To my afternoon players, Thank You so much for making my first time out of the gate with Cortex Plus so much fun. I wasn't sure how well such a character-relationship driven system would work with people who didn't know the source material even in the slightest, but R.T. & TorresRoman picked up on Lexa's superior bitterness and Adam's supergenius confidence with gusto. I certainly need to make some refinements to the adventure, but it was my prep and understanding of the rules, not the players at all. Thanks to all five of you for helping me out with that.

And of course, huge thanks to Curt & Games Plus for hosting us, and to Buzz for administrating (and zombie discussion at breakfast. The look on your face when you grasped the concept of SPN's monster was rewarding, too. *g*)

See Everybody Next Time!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Feb 27, 2011)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Are you Nat? I don't think I got most people's user names in Snowpocalypse.
> 
> -Chris




Yep, That'd be me.   Some know me as Natalie others Natasha and all as Nat.   Hee Hee 
Glad I met you, you helped make it a blast!!!


----------



## buzz (Feb 28, 2011)

What a phenomenal Gameday! Attendance was excellent, 47 people total (not including me), and with legit Ghostbusting support!

In addition to Mark's pictures, I've posted the photos I took over on the Gameday Facebook page.

Big thanks as usual to Curt and the crew at Games Plus for being our gracious hosts, to all our volunteer GMs for running their events, and to everyone who attended. I'd also like to thank Keith for running me through his FATE mash-up, and to thank all my Dresden players for their patience and for their great contributions to the scenario. I promise that next time, we'll actually finish the scenario before you have to go home!

Lastly, I want to agree with the posts above about how amazing it is that Gameday has been going strong for ten years now. Gameday was the first gaming con-type-thing I had ever attended, despite having played RPGs for decades prior. Gameday founder Mark and later organizer Matty Helms did such a phenomenal job of making me feel welcome and making sure I had fun. I was hooked on Gameday from then on. And Games Plus has been so generous, offering us space in one of the country's best games stores, year-in and year-out.

And, man, all of YOU. You all keep attending, keep running events, keep making enjoyable RPG experiences and welcoming newcomers.

Gamedayers, I salute you, and look forward the *next* 28 Gamedays.


----------



## sw3333 (Feb 28, 2011)

rvalle said:


> Trev... I'd have to say one of the best moments of the day happened AFTER the game while we were having lunch. I told Alex congrats for not getting upset when his character died. He thought about it for a moment and said "Yeah, well I deserved it". I laughed and said yes, he did.       Maybe next time he'll carry his own pack.




That's awesome! Well done by Alex to see it that way.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Wow...*

Another gameday in the books!  Thanks, as always, to Curt (thalmin) for hosting and to Mark (Buzz) for organizing!  Without you guys, this simply wouldn't be happening.  Kudos and Booyah to you both!

Another great romp in the Star Wars universe care of Josh (sw3333)!  I knew we would be off to a great start when we learned the nature of the adventure...we were to investigate a misappropriation of funds!  Beuracracy, thy name is Star Wars!  Super fun time, complete with a bullying jedi master (Alex) and his young padawan (Jason - Trevalon Moonleiron), who put up with it for a long time before going dark side on his butt and wiping the floor with his master and taking off.  Still, I think the line of the day might have belonged to Nicky...

"I don't care if I'm better with the vibro-ax...I want to use the FLAMETHROWER!!!"

hehehe...that's my kind of gamer!  Glad the boys had fun, Rich (rvalle)!  Might have to get those boys in some more games!

And then there was the afternoon...

There are a lot of thoughts that went through my head when I saw two Ghostbusters walk into the room.  I'll admit, most of them probably were not of the best nature.  I thought I'd have a couple of "experts" on my hand and have had bad experiences with that sort before.  It made me a little nervous.  After speaking with Zach and Steve a bit, however, I knew that things would be just fine.

As for the game...wow.  Yet again, Ghostbusters proves to be a sillier game than I could ever imagine it to be.  Big thanks to all the players, Zach (Lothos), Steve (Lothos's guest), George (gperez), Jason (Trevalon Moonleirion), Troy (RFlatstone), and Nanette (the_grot_shoppe), for making it so much fun.  Highlights, for me, included (and I'm sure I'm forgetting some):
-Character Creation:  Jack Naysay, who's a paranormal skeptic looking to bring down the ghostbusters from the inside?  Are you kidding me?  Hilarious concept!  Loved it!
-Talents: some of the random "talents" chosen by players: dropkicking things, rationalization, un-pimping things, the "hallelujah backflip" (do you see the light??!!!), the hand jive, and rearranging furniture!
-Drinking beers at EVERY stop
-Poached eggs (even though we didn't really get to that encounter)
-Ivory (bravo, Steve, for figuring it out, and Shame on everyone else for mocking him!)
-Randomly breaking into "Every Rose Has Its Thorn."
-Dieter Kaufmann rides a Hoover!
-The Easter Bunny! (The Eggman)
-"Ok, so his proton pack is soaking wet and sparking...I'm going to fire my proton pack near his so that the heat will help dry it out."
-The walrus. (Kookuk Achuk)
-Jack Naysay riding on a snowy walrus while blasting at his co-workers after being possessed!
-Dieter builds a flamethrower.  (Flamethrowers in both games today!)
-Drop-kicking a baby seal.

I'm sure that I'm forgetting a lot of things, but that's a good start.  Again, thanks to my players for putting up with my confusion, asides, and frequent trips to the potty.

Oh, and did I mention that two of my players showed up in full-on, amazing Ghostbusters gear?  I just might remember that one for a while, and if there's something strange in my neighborhood, I'm calling those guys.

Looking forward to next gameday...I think I may run some Serenity next time around.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 1, 2011)

Another smashing success. Thanks as always to Buzz and the Games Plus crew for organizing and hosting. Thanks to my morning players for coming up with good dangers to cover my mistaken idea about adding political intrigue to a pulp SF adventure game, what was I thinking? You saved the day again, Danger Patrol! Maybe next time we can find out what happened to the space pirate werebears and the synthetic Stygian assassins.

Untold. Interesting idea. Needs more work. Fortunately we had a deep well of sarcasm and smartalecky comments to see us through. Thanks guys, sorry I turned coat there at the end, but seriously, can you blame me? We almost got TPK'd by the introductory monsters, there was no way we were gonna take on the boss. Sometimes diplomacy is the better option. That, and surprise casting Ice Field on your former party members. 

Looking forward to the next one, when hopefully someone else will step up and run one of the games I've been hoping to play for years =P


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 1, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Looking forward to the next one, when hopefully someone else will step up and run one of the games I've been hoping to play for years =P




What were you hoping to play?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 1, 2011)

Also...I would just like to point out that Buzz's game ran later than mine.


----------



## rvalle (Mar 1, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Also...I would just like to point out that Buzz's game ran later than mine.




Oh wow, I think that is one of the signs the Cubs are going to win the World Series this year!!!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 1, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> We almost got TPK'd by the introductory monsters, there was no way we were gonna take on the boss.




I asked some follow up questions and the 9 wretches are considered an *easy* encounter for the points you had to play with. The final encounter was "anti-climatic" as I had an encounter budget of double what I used for a final encounter. Something does seem amiss.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 1, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I asked some follow up questions and the 9 wretches are considered an *easy* encounter for the points you had to play with. The final encounter was "anti-climatic" as I had an encounter budget of double what I used for a final encounter. Something does seem amiss.




2 main things. 

1) Death spirals are no fun. Remove the "one solid hit cuts your options in half" factor. Heck, in 4e, getting bloodied (half HP) often grants PCs a temporary BOOST in ability. That's fun. Losing abilities every time you get hit is emphatically not fun.

2) Change the d20 for a d10 to cut down on the randomness factor. Having a +5% just isn't worth the points. This is a problem 4e has as well. If I have, say, Wilderness Lore, I should expect to do well on a Wilderness Lore roll a majority of the time, otherwise I may as well save the points for something I can rely on. The prevailing counterargument is usually "over dozens of rolls it makes a difference". This is weak. I'm not going to roll for Wilderness Lore a dozen times a game (unless it's really poorly designed). If I have a card for an ability, I should be able to rely on it.

Fix those two things, and maybe scrap all the range/distance/area measurements in card texts (with no map, they are meaningless), and I think the game has promise.

If you're trying to design a game that uses cards, take advantage of that, rather than holding onto legacy mechanics from pen and paper games.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I asked some follow up questions and the 9 wretches are considered an *easy* encounter for the points you had to play with. The final encounter was "anti-climatic" as I had an encounter budget of double what I used for a final encounter. Something does seem amiss.




It seems to me that the designer hasn't play-tested this enough with GMs other than himself. There is a crazy imbalance between what the monsters can do and what the PCs can do. I agree with Dave, the designer needs to rethink the idea of making a card-based game wherein the cards actually slow down play and detract from the fun factor by essentially constituting your PC's hit points.

I was expecting a game that was quick to resolve actions and combat, we got the opposite. No fault of yours, Kelly. I guess you got what you paid for system-wsie.

-Chris


----------



## buzz (Mar 3, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Also...I would just like to point out that Buzz's game ran later than mine.



That's because it was filled with so much FUN! The slot could barely contain it!

Or whatever.


----------

